# Gummy 1.2 for the Prime! Fantastic ROM.



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Is anyone running this yet?

Only problem i have is it allows overclocking to 1.8ghz however CPUSPY shows 1300mhz at any setting at or above 1300mhz. There aren't files in /system/etc to modify any thoughts? Here is the link.

rootzwiki.com/topic/25210-release-05-09-12-gummy-120-the-chronicles-of-nyania/


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Since I haven't seen an official Gummy release thread I guess this can be the bug thread until there is one.









I flashed this last night and noticed a couple things.

1. Root had issues. I needed to manually update Superuser.apk. 
2. The included Asus widgets were problematic. The Mail widget would add to the home screen but would just FC.
3. I noticed after a reboot, wifi would not autoconnect until I disabled and then re-enabled it. 
4. And the sexy Gummy Beam live wallpaper only showed a blue-ish color. No motion. (Most important thing!)









Otherwise, it ran great. Very smooth. And yes this was all after a wipe data/factory reset.


----------



## acdcking12345 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jirv311 said:


> Since I haven't seen an official Gummy release thread I guess this can be the bug thread until there is one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had these exact issues. But I sure would have liked to have seen that ridiculous boot animation not work. The sound killed me.

But other than that, all else worked well..


----------

